# Slava



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Are Slava collectable?

Poljot vs Slava


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Poljot are better quality, but Slava are excellent value for money, look at the prices on RLT


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Originally quoted by iloper:



> Are Slava collectable?


They're collectable if you want to collect them









I recall a comment raketakat made along the lines of once wanting to own every version of Raketa, and then realising that this would be a pretty much impossible task because there are so many.

I would think Slava (and every other current Russian watch manufacturer for that matter) could easily fall into that category.

For me they're collectable in the sense that there is more than one watch I like the look of and, as they are so cheap (sorry, such good value for money), I shall probably buy several. But I can't see them being collectable if you mean in the sense that you might ever own the whole "set" and that any of them might be an investment in monetary terms.

Poljot vs. Slava? Poljot are far superior in terms of quality in my opinion, although oddly enough a Poljot is the only Russian watch to have let me down so far (at which point I must say thank you to Roy for fixing the problem with such astonishing speed







)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Agree with rhaythorne.

The Slava movements are tried and tested.

It would be very boring to collect every Slava IMHO.

They tend to have four different cases, a few more different dials, yet still more different hands and put them together in endless permutations.

Of course this is the way of many watch companies.

Just buy the ones you like IMO. Some of the 1970-80's watches seem to attract decent prices.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

thanks i'll have a look arround...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Should get mine tomorrow. Then I will be ruthless in my appraisal.
























I'm quite looking forward to seeing this humble watch as much as getting my gold O&B back from servicing or my new Seiko Kinetic.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Stan

Have you got it yet







?

Are you writing your review on the finest parchment with a quill before sending it into cyberspace??


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes we can't wait,


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Back at work tomorrow, I'll pick it up and report back.

No long now....................


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

We are waiting.......


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

this one is nominated for best price/quality watch of the year!!!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I recognise that pic from the PMWF


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

iloper said:


> this one is nominated for best price/quality watch of the year!!!!


 Don't you just hate it when the bottom falls off your hole puncher







.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

explain

and yes it is from PMWF there is were it's nominated...


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like the kevlar on deploy combo. The wheel and anchor spoil the watch IMHO


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Ian
















Sounds like a pub,the wheel and anchor


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I thought the wheels and anchors should be on the inside?


----------

